# compact cranks any ring replacements?



## ifouiripilay (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi I'm interested in the shimano r700 compact but they come in 50/34. Does anyone know if shimano offers a 36 ring replacement? And I just want to confirm compatablity w/ DA BB w/ r700. Thanks


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Regarding the DA BB, yes, it works fine. I'm using one with my R700.

I've never even seen R700 chainrings for sale anywhere, let alone a 36-tooth. I'd be interested to know if you find one.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

ifouiripilay said:


> Hi I'm interested in the shimano r700 compact but they come in 50/34. Does anyone know if shimano offers a 36 ring replacement? And I just want to confirm compatablity w/ DA BB w/ r700. Thanks


i ended up using a VUELTA 36t chainring from nashbar... i honestly dont give a damn how it looks.. seems fine.. and its lightweight and its a little chainring which im hardly on... so i figured hell why not..

i know you can get the replacement chainrings from any shimano dealer... you have to special order it and its not cheap.. 

and if you want to check other companies.. i know FSA and SALSA both sell compact 36t chainring.. contact their websites to find out more info on that.


----------

